# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Khi Messi hay C. Ronaldo ngước nhìn những “ông lão”

## bebannha

Levante tiếp tục dẫn đầu La Liga

*(24h.com.vn) Thứ Sáu, 26/10/2011 08:59* 


Mặc dù bị Real Sociedad vượt lên dẫn trước ngay từ những phút đầu tiên của trận đấu tuy nhiên những “ông lão” của HLV Ignacio Martinez đã thực hiện cú lội ngược dòng ngoạn mục để giành chiến thắng sát nút 3-2 trên sân nhà Ciutad de Valencia…

Tiếp đón Real Sociedad trên sân nhà Ciutat de Valencia, những “ông lão” đang mộng mơ của Levante nhanh chóng phải tỉnh giấc vì gáo nước lạnh của đội khách khi mà Estrada sút tung lưới thủ thành Munua ngay ở phút thứ 4 của trận đấu. Ở những phút tiếp theo của hiệp 1, công bằng mà nói thì may mắn đã đứng về phía thầy trò Ignacio Martinez khi xà ngang đã cứu cho họ đến hai bàn thua trông thấy sau những pha dứt điểm của các chân sút đội khách.





Những ông lão ở Ciutat de Valencia vẫn tiếp tục thách thức cả La Liga

​
Bước sang hiệp 2, vận may tiếp tục mỉm cưới với các cầu thủ Levante trong bàn san bằng tỉ số ở phút 56, cú sút bâng quơ của Nano chạm chân hậu vệ đối phương khiến bóng đi theo một quỹ đạo rất khó chịu làm bó tay thủ thành đội khách. Kể từ thời điểm đó, những đôi chân của các cầu thủ Levante bắt đầu bay bổng trở lại khi chỉ 4 phút sau họ có bàn thắng vươn lên dẫn trước, từ đường treo bóng đầy nhạy cảm của Jose Barkero bên cánh trái, Valdo băng vào đánh đầu chéo góc tung lưới Real Sociedad.

Tuy nhiên, phần cao trào của trận đấu trên sân Ciutat de Valencia chỉ đến ở những phút cuối cùng của trận đấu. Phút 86, Inigo Martinez tận dụng sai lầm của hậu vệ đối phương sút tung lưới thủ thành Munua san bằng tỉ số trận đấu. Tưởng chừng như kết cục trận đấu đã an bài thì đúng ở phút cuối cùng của trận đấu, Suarez đã lập công sau một pha phối hợp tấn công đẹp mắt để ấn định chiến thắng ngoạn mục 3-2 cho Levante.

Đánh bại Real Sociedad, Levante tiếp tục nối dài mạch trận thắng ở La Liga của mình lên con số 7 qua đó tiếp tục chễm chệ ở vị trí nhất bảng, bỏ lại đằng sau cả hai gã khổng lồ Real Madrid lẫn Barcelona. Với những gì mà Los Granotes đã làm được khiến tất cả đều phải nhiền họ bằng con mắt ghen tỵ xen lẫn khâm phục.

Không khâm phục sao được khi ít ai biết rằng Levante chỉ có ngân sách 20 triệu Euro cho mỗi mùa giải, ít nhất trong số các đội bóng đang tham dự La Liga và chỉ bằng 1/5 số tiền mà Real Madrid đã từng bỏ ra để chiêu mộ siêu sao Cristiano Ronaldo. Thậm chí theo một thống kê mới đây, những siêu sao mà Mourinho sử dụng trên sân Ciutat de Valencia có giá trị gấp …1950 lần giá trị chuyển lượng của các cầu thủ Levante cũng xuất hiện ngày hôm đó.






Những siêu sao như C. Ronaldo cũng phải tắt điện trước Levante
​

Không những vậy, tiền vệ Juanlu, người đã đánh chìm “tàu ngầm vàng” Villarreal ngay tại El Madrigal cuối tuần trước bằng một cú đúp đã so sánh đầy hình ảnh rằng số tiền lương mà 25 cầu thủ thuộc biên chế Levante cộng lại cũng không bằng số tiền Real Madrid hay Barcelona chi ra cho những Messi hay C. Ronaldo. Điều đó không hề sai khi cầu thủ nhận được mức lương cao nhất ở Ciutat de Valencia cũng chỉ là 350 nghìn Euro.

Chính vì tình hình tài chính quá bi đát như vậy mà trong tay HLV Ignacio Martinez không những toàn là những cái tên ít được biết đến mà đa số trong đó đều là những “ông lão”. Cái tên điển hình nhất không phải ai khác ngoài đội trưởng Sergio Ballesteros, một cựu binh đã bước sang tuổi thứ 36 nhưng vẫn là thủ lĩnh hàng phòng ngự. Bên cạnh Ballesteros cũng là những lão tướng sắp về hưu như Javi Venta (cũng 36 tuổi) hay Juanfran (35 tuổi).

Tuy nhiên những “lão già ở Ciutat de Valencia” đã khiến siêu sao tấn công thượng thặng như C. Ronaldo, Kaka (Real Madrid), Santi Carzola, Baptista (Malaga) và mới nhất là Rossi, Valero (Villarreal) phải hoàn toàn tắt điện. Không những vậy, thủ thành Munua cũng mới chỉ vào lưới nhặt bóng 4 lần sau 9 lượt trận kể từ đầu mùa giải, hiệu suất giúp anh sánh ngang với những người gác đến danh tiếng như Valdes, Iker Casillas và “người hùng” Javi Varas.

Thành công của Los Granotes đến từ sự chắc chắn của hàng phòng ngự, đó là điều không thể phủ nhận nhưng những đóng góp của các cầu thủ trên hàng tấn công cũng rất đáng được ca ngợi. Ngoại trừ 2 hàng công siêu khủng của Real Madrid và Barcelona thì không có bất cứ đội bóng nào ở La Liga có thể sánh với Levante về khoản ghi bàn.






Ballesteros đang tỏa sáng rực rỡ ở cái tuổi xưa nay hiếm trong bóng đá

​

Với màn trình diễn ấn tượng đó, thầy trò HLV Ignacio Martinez không chỉ đang bay cao với mạch 7 trận toàn thắng mà còn cùng với Barcelona là hai đội bóng duy nhất còn bất bại ở La Liga. Tuy nhiên, Levante mới là đội bóng đứng đầu BXH khi có được 23 điểm, hơn gã khổng lồ đồng thời cũng là kẻ chiến bại dưới chính tay mình Real Madrid đúng 1 điểm và các nhà ĐKVĐ 2 điểm.

Suốt chiều dài hơn 1 thế kỷ tồn tại của mình, đội chủ sân Valencia chưa bao giờ được “đứng trên cao nhìn xuống” như thời điểm hiện tại chứ đừng nói đến vô địch La Liga. Với tình hình tài chính bi đát, với những con người hiện tại, việc bỏ lại đằng sau cả hai gã khổng lồ để chễm chệ trên đỉnh La Liga thực sự còn hơn cả một câu chuyện cổ tích.

Không ai biết những ông lão ở Ciutat de Valencia có thể “phiêu” đến bao giờ tuy nhiên có điều chắc chắn là lịch sử La Liga sẽ không bao giờ quên được họ, những cái tên đang làm đảo lộn mọi giá trị của đồng tiền.






















* Các bài đã đăng*

• Sục sôi đại chiến Inter-Juve, Milan-Roma (28/10) 
• Man City buộc phải giảm 50% tiền phạt Tevez (28/10) 
• Bản tin thể thao sáng 28/10 (28/10) 
• the thao 24h Vật Việt Nam quyết bảo vệ ngôi Vô địch Đông Nam Á (28/10) 
• tin tuc bong da Số phận đặt lên vai “kép phụ” (28/10) 
• tin nhanh bong da Vòng 9 Serie A: Sự trở lại của Milan và Juventus (28/10) 
• the thao Du lịch kết hợp xem Sea Games 26 (28/10) 
• bao bong da Tiến Minh chia tay giải Pháp, rơi xuống hạng 8 thế giới (28/10) 
• Bang xep hang bong da Tuổi thơ ốm yếu và khát khao vươn lên của Balotelli (28/10)

----------

